# Bart van Oort



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I picked up a 14 disc boxset of his recordings of all of Mozart's keyboard works. It is on period instruments and is astounding!

Such clarity, fun and it is packed with energy!

I got it from Half Price Books brand new.

Highly recommended!


:tiphat:

A sample:


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

His recording of the two piano quartets (on the Brilliant complete Mozart among others) is phenomenal


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> His recording of the two piano quartets (on the Brilliant complete Mozart among others) is phenomenal


I'll take a listen! Thanks.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes one of the best Mozart piano sets. The Haydn had some wonderful things in it, most memorably for me the F minor variations.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

van Oort has made good recordings on period instruments of Chopin's Nocturnes and John Field's Nocturnes released by Brillant Classics.


----------

